# tow haul while driving



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I wanna take it easy on my transmission this year, past 2 years with a 1.5 yards of salt on I always drove without towhaul and plowed in drive, and thats how I always done it in other trucks. I have pulled trailers and used tow haul and the trucks seems smoother as it should be with tow haul. So my question is driving with a full load of salt with towhaul on whether I got the plow on or not and plowing in 1st gear with towhaul, good idea? Bad idea? Concerns? Also since I put my temperature gauges in I noticed while pulling a trailer the transmission is around 180 but around 210 going up hills, now with towhaul on its smoother and is somewhere between 100-150 and around 180 going up hills, so assuming the towhaul is doing its job. Any thoughts is great thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I always plow in tow/haul, but I generally don't get up enough speed to have alot of shifting going on anyway. Basically, if you feel your transmission hunting alot, turn on the tow/haul.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm no expert but I've always understood tow haul should be used if you are carrying a full load (and , of course when you are towing anything).
I've always used "L" for plowing and the odd time "D" in light , fluffy snow. I would be interested to know what others use.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Only used drive for plowing. Never used low. Never used the tow / haul either. I could see the value in the tow / haul, but not the need for low. Maybe I'm wrong? Veterans?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

seville009;1877443 said:


> I always plow in tow/haul, but I generally don't get up enough speed to have alot of shifting going on anyway. Basically, if you feel your transmission hunting alot, turn on the tow/haul.


thanks. It works great all the time. Shifts and down shifts real smooth. Just want to help ease the strain anyway i can. I was told plowing in low gear helps the tranny. But should give me more torque while pushing also correct?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Just use drive. Tow hual is fine. Putting it in low gear is a waste


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I never use "D" drive while plowing I use LOW..
(Plowing avg size lots or drives)
shifting cause heat and slippage.

How fast do you need to go?


When traveling with a loaded salter, turn off your OD.
the overrunning clutches can't take the load or heat.

tow haul is fine, t/h usually makes the tranney hold a gear longer before shifting... 
Shifting increases slip which equals more heat.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1877523 said:


> I never use "D" drive while plowing I use LOW..
> (Plowing avg size lots or drives)
> shifting cause heat and slippage.
> 
> ...


thanks farmer.
While traveling ill stay in D with tow haul. Then plowing ill use 1st gear with tow haul. Got small sites cant go to fast


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;1877504 said:


> Just use drive. Tow hual is fine. Putting it in low gear is a waste


Negative Ghostrider.

Been plowing that way for 30 years, and I learned it from dad who has 35 years on me.

SF is correct on all accounts.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Guess I'm too impatient for that.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

if your plowing in D and dont go fast,like others have said. Your truck probably stays in first any how. If you plow in TH it will stay in first even at faster speeds. I think low is a waist of time. Couldnt imagine shifting from R to L ALL THE TIME.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

When I'm driving a long ways to a account I'll just use drive. When I'm plowing I'm using drive and tow/haul.If the snow is deep and wet and my temperature is rising I'll go into a lower gear.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I couldn't imagine taking the time to find "D" from "R" it's much easier just to pull it down to 1st.
or tap the shift button down while shifting to a forward gear with the new electronic gear sectors.

They like to try to shift into 2nd all the time....
Even at low speeds.

Been there experimented with that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pit Crew;1877563 said:


> if your plowing in D and dont go fast,like others have said. Your truck probably stays in first any how. If you plow in TH it will stay in first even at faster speeds. I think low is a waist of time. Couldnt imagine shifting from R to L ALL THE TIME.


It really isn't difficult.

2 other things:

Tranny is running at higher R's so the oil is flowing more and staying cooler.

Engine is running higher R's keeping the batteries charged up.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, now if I can convince my brother to do that in the gmc, my dad does t/h sometimes on the ford...I try to always use t/h on the ford in the summer with a 500gal seal tank on it loaded, my brother never does, he thinks its bad for the tranny. He thinks he knows eveything


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It,s easy if the GMC is yours.

Your truck your rules...

If its his, your sol.

How you do it without pissing him off, it,s up to you


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

dodgegmc1213;1877615 said:


> Thanks everyone, now if I can convince my brother to do that in the gmc, my dad does t/h sometimes on the ford...I try to always use t/h on the ford in the summer with a 500gal seal tank on it loaded, my brother never does, he thinks its bad for the tranny. He thinks he knows eveything


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Don't most brothers think they know best.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1877584 said:


> I couldn't imagine taking the time to find "D" from "R" it's much easier just to pull it down to 1st.


X2!!! Its soo much easier pulling it all the way down to 1st... I've been taught that by a guy plowing for 30 years to always use first... Touch wood 10 years of plowing never had a transmission problem...


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1877849 said:


> It,s easy if the GMC is yours.
> 
> Your truck your rules...
> 
> ...


unfortunately the gmc is my fathers, but he listens to me!
also if I give my brother a few of those beers you got there, he'll listen.....maybe



Rick547;1877853 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Don't most brothers think they know best.


And he will say the same thing about me lol thats why we always butt heads


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would use T/H it will run cooler as you see. I also plow with a transmission temperature gauge - only way you will know what is really going on with it. 
Drive VS 1st - all I can tell you is about your Dodge - when you put it down into 1st it will use one more set of clutches than Drive will. So it will hold more tq. I only put it in 1st if I am pushing a lot of snow. 
For the ones saying they can't find Drive and it is easier to just go to 1st. It is only 2 notches away from R. I don't look at the PRNDL when I plow or Drive. 
It really comes down to transmission temperature - do what works for you AND keeps it cool. xysport



dodgegmc1213;1877427 said:


> I wanna take it easy on my transmission this year, past 2 years with a 1.5 yards of salt on I always drove without towhaul and plowed in drive, and thats how I always done it in other trucks. I have pulled trailers and used tow haul and the trucks seems smoother as it should be with tow haul. So my question is driving with a full load of salt with towhaul on whether I got the plow on or not and plowing in 1st gear with towhaul, good idea? Bad idea? Concerns? Also since I put my temperature gauges in I noticed while pulling a trailer the transmission is around 180 but around 210 going up hills, now with towhaul on its smoother and is somewhere between 100-150 and around 180 going up hills, so assuming the towhaul is doing its job. Any thoughts is great thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Some recommend 1st while slitting(sp) those who do..
It's only 2 clicks.....

"Additional benefits to the extra RPM's is more cooling flow for the heat that is still generated regardless of what you're doing...and as a plus those extra RPM's assists in keeping the charging system ahead of the electrical demands of the plow and other electrical accessories running. Guys who lumbar around at too low of an RPM are also usually the ones who have charging system "issues" so to speak. And excellent operator can plow all night with a 100A alternator and a stock trans cooler and never have a problem.

Regardless, the bottom line trick is to keep RPM's above the torque converters stall speed for maximum heat reduction and overall efficiency, regardless of what gear it is that's needed to do so.

Originally Posted by B&B 
80% of the heat generated in an auto trans stems from the torque converter and the shearing action the fluid goes through as the fluid coupling is being performed in the converter as the converter is nothing more than a hydrostatic drive thus it uses fluid to produce a means of coupling the engine to the trans. And in doing so creates a great amount of heat which is absorbed and passed out of the trans to be cooled, anything you can do to lessen that heat produced will prolong the life of the trans and converter as a whole. And one way to do that is to keep the RPM's of the torque converter ABOVE it's stall speed as much as possible which reduces it's inefficiency and thus it's heat production. And to do that under low ground speed/ high load demands you need RPM's, which requires either a lower gear or more ground speed while in a higher gear. More ground speed isn't usually possible during plowing conditions so a lower gear is chosen instead. Transmission are smart these days but they're still not smart enough for a plow truck, thus they still require manual input from the operator in order to be in the correct gear for max efficiency and life. Which applies to the engine as well. Lugging along in to high a gear with a good sized load out front does nothing but add heat to the engine and trans for which it then has to remove. Reduce the heat production in the first place and you increase it's service life."


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I use tow haul while driving between sites. It uses the tranny more to slow down on hills and corners so it is easier on the brakes.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Makes sense about the rmps, I shouldnt need it high to keep it charged do to a 250 alternator but makes sense on keeping it cooler. While driving ill have tow haul on as well as an electric fan but only have the fan on when the plow is on since it blocks air flo. I shouldnt need it while plowing but is there incase. I will see what happens, I have yet put a load of salt on or even put the plow on. But got an idea on what the temp is while cruising around and while pulling a trailer. Thanks everyone :salute:


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

maxwellp;1878154 said:


> I would use T/H it will run cooler as you see. I also plow with a transmission temperature gauge - only way you will know what is really going on with it.
> Drive VS 1st - all I can tell you is about your Dodge - when you put it down into 1st it will use one more set of clutches than Drive will. So it will hold more tq. I only put it in 1st if I am pushing a lot of snow.
> For the ones saying they can't find Drive and it is easier to just go to 1st. It is only 2 notches away from R. I don't look at the PRNDL when I plow or Drive.
> It really comes down to transmission temperature - do what works for you AND keeps it cool. xysport


Another reason I use d rather than first. Two clicks and I'm in r. Two back in d. I guess you can get used to 1-r every few minutes it'd work out fine lol


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

A 600 foot push to the pile location would make me feel I'm going to slow if I was in first and revving up high rpms. Drive and tow haul unless deep and wet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gc3;1878721 said:


> A 600 foot push to the pile location would make me feel I'm going to slow if I was in first and revving up high rpms. Drive and tow haul unless deep and wet.


How fast do you plow in D?


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

SnoFarmer;1878199 said:


> Some recommend 1st while slitting(sp) those who do..
> It's only 2 clicks.....
> 
> "Additional benefits to the extra RPM's is more cooling flow for the heat that is still generated regardless of what you're doing...and as a plus those extra RPM's assists in keeping the charging system ahead of the electrical demands of the plow and other electrical accessories running. Guys who lumbar around at too low of an RPM are also usually the ones who have charging system "issues" so to speak. And excellent operator can plow all night with a 100A alternator and a stock trans cooler and never have a problem.
> ...


And we have a winner


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1878724 said:


> How fast do you plow in D?


With lots with 500' runs from end to end i plow at speeds up to 30mph. Truck is always in drive, tow haul and usually in 2wd unless snow is deep. Truck doesn't turn around worth a damm in 4wd, so unless extra traction is needed, it's not used. Tow haul is always used as i want the stopping assistance given.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've hit 30 MPH in first gear. 

I've hit 30 in reverse.

In less than 500 ft.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Windshield is always covered with snow.....


You can go 30mph in2nd and save a shift = less heat generated

I think a lot of people would be surprised how hot their tranneys are really get while plowing.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

To furthur this GREAT ''discussion'' back in 2010 by B&B:
Luckily when GM/Allison was prepping the Allison's for the then up and coming GMT800 platform they didn't do all their testing on only two trucks or all the Allison owner would have been a little unhappy.

Reminds me of a conversation I had with one of the Allison design tech's at a GM/Allison training seminar when they were prepping technicians for the then new for many transmission in the GMT800 platform. I asked their theory specifically on the T/H functions and how it applied specifically to plowing snow (since being involved in both industries) and because many were already utilizing the T/H function on the previous 4L60 and 80E's with no ill affects. He said "have you seen the T/H button on our Allison equipped trucks yet?" I said yes. He said "does it say snow plowing on there?" Of course I stated "no". His reply was "there's your answer". Couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

But, adding 800-1000# up front and hopefully that much in ballast or even more with a spreader, changes what the truck is doing to hauling. 

It's really very simple.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1878845 said:


> But, adding 800-1000# up front and hopefully that much in ballast or even more with a spreader, changes what the truck is doing to hauling.
> 
> It's really very simple.


Not entirely and it's hardly simple. It has to do with excess heat buildup in both the TC and in the tranny and unnecessary clutch wear that can be avoided undergoing thousands of cycles while plowing,NOT driving from site to site.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I might be trying this all out this week, figures I travel to florida to visit family for thanksgiving and now there calling for snow back home in ny on Wednesday, just my luck.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1878724 said:


> How fast do you plow in D?


I remember the boss said no hurry just go 15. That was way to slow for me. Probably 25 to 30 maybe a little more. It's been so long I can't remember lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know im a little late but with t/h on and in 1st gear the temp stayed around 180 while plowing, while driving with t/h and electric fan on it was around 120-150, but on the highway between my 2 sites going about 50 -60 mph it went down to about 100


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

very interesting thread. subbed for further responses.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm assuming that we're all using tranny coolers?


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

jgoetter1;1898335 said:


> I'm assuming that we're all using tranny coolers?


Anyone that isn't is asking for trouble.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

jimbo64;1898340 said:


> Anyone that isn't is asking for trouble.


Fords (super duty) come from the factory with one the size of your typical ac condenser. Runs across the entire front between radiator and ac condenser.


----------

